# Anyone Sheffield-based fancy trying Cult of Done or Lusty Glaze



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Got these two espresso blends from Workshop and Hands-on-Coffee on my 'to try' list but both have prohibitively-expensive postage - especially when compared to Hasbean or Smokeybarn. Was wondering if anyone based in or around Sheffield fancied splitting an order. I'll probably order about a kilo. Hands-on do special deals on postage once you hit 2kg and with Workshop 4 bags offers value on postage at £1.75 per bag (though you hit a flat rate of £15 p&p after 6 bags - 2.1kg - so if there was a lot of interest that might work). Of the two Hands-on are definitely cheaper as you can get a kilo for £15 + postage whereas Workshop's blend works out about £27/kilo - though it does earn rave reviews.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Possibly, got a lot of coffee in a the moment though so will be a wee while before I order more


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

£15 P&P?! Are they having a laugh? What are they doing? sending it bean by bean via carrier pigeon?

Even royal fail don't charge those kind of prices for 2kg parcels.

I'm sorry but however "good" their reviews are they would be excluded from my to try list out of principle as they're obviously trying to profit from P&P charges which is a pet hate of mine.

Sorry for venting









Why not try Rave. They'll give you free P&P if you spend over £25 and you can get 2kg for £25.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where are they can't we get a forum member to pop in


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> £15 P&P?! Are they having a laugh? What are they doing? sending it bean by bean via carrier pigeon?
> 
> Even royal fail don't charge those kind of prices for 2kg parcels.
> 
> ...


I agree, that's insane. Only cost me £6 to send a 8kg grinder. They won't be on my list either.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy to be involved in a bulk order if we can make £15 delivery work with a high take-up reducing p&P the cost per person

I'm in the Sheffield area and pop into our Sheffield office weekly


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> £15 P&P?! Are they having a laugh? What are they doing? sending it bean by bean via carrier pigeon?
> 
> Even royal fail don't charge those kind of prices for 2kg parcels.
> 
> ...


Completely agree that the postage is shameless profiteering. As working dog says though the £15 could work out well if you got enough people involved in a bulk order. I've just added 75 bags of coffee (completely unrealistic number but just for argument's sake) to the shopping cart and postage still tops off at £15 making it 20p a bag. On the Rave-front, I've bought coffee from them before, prices are very competitive and service is faultless but I found the coffees all pretty bland and uninspiring. I was in London for an interview a few weeks ago and hoped to pop into workshop but the day ran over and I had to skip coffee-time.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Pulling this back up from the grave as I'm getting ready for a coffee order - I'm tempted to go with Workshop even at 25£/kg.

If I didn't have the magnum I reckon I'd have gone with a has bean starter pack but there's no way I'd be able to comfortably dial in and have some justifiable wastage from 250g bags.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Workshop isn't far from me - I'll post at cost price if anyone wants some. Got some cult of done at the weekend myself which is rather nice.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

